# SunFire v440 mirror drives raidctl



## csross (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a Sunfire v440 and need to build mirrored drives. I created one volume from the root disk 

(raidctl -c c1t0d0 c1t2d0) 

but when I tried to create the other it failed. I learned it was because it has the LSI3100 SCSI HBA. I execute 

/usr/platform/sun4u/sbin/prtdiag -v |more 

which shows 2 entries for the LSI3100, but do they reference the same device? Is there a way that I can create another volume with this configuration?

THANK YOU

Type MHz Status Path Model
------ ---- ---------- ---------------------------- --------------------
pci 66 MB scsi-pci1000,30 (scsi-2) LSI,1030
okay /[email protected],700000/[email protected]

pci 66 MB scsi-pci1000,30 (scsi-2) LSI,1030
okay /[email protected],700000/scsi


----------



## csross (Sep 2, 2004)

I followed a suggestion and did this

ok> setenv auto-boot? false
ok> reset-all
ok> probe-scsi-all

and the errors went away.

Afterwards when I switched it to 

ok> setenv auto-boot? true
ok> reset-all

The system rebooted to disk0. 

When I try to boot off the mirrored drive (disk2) it says "cannot open boot device". Is there more that has to be done?

Thanks


----------

